# Unlackierte Rahmen kaufen?/wenn ja wo?



## Deleted182572 (5. Februar 2011)

Moin Community,
ich wollte mir schon seit laengerer zeit den traum vom selbst zusammengestelltem Bike erfüllen.
Nun zu meiner Frage:
Kann man unlackierte Rahmen fuers Bike kaufen!?
Oder kann einfach ueber die alte Farbe drüberlackiert werden!?

Hoffe auf rasche antworten
MfG


----------



## RISE (5. Februar 2011)

Die Cult Rahmen in raw kommen meines Wissens nach komplett unlackiert, also auch ohne Klarlack. Zumindest war das bei der ersten Serie so. Ansonsten sind die meisten Firmen wenigstens so vernünftig, eine Klarlackschicht aufzutragen.

Über alte Farbe kann eigentlich drüber lackiert werden. Entweder die alte Farbe mit Stripper komplett entfernen oder gut anschleifen und ordentlich lackieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted182572 (5. Februar 2011)

welche rahmen sind denn so gut zu fahren !?
gibts schon Threads zum lackiern von bikes, und zusammenschrauben etc?

MfG


----------



## Hertener (5. Februar 2011)

> welche rahmen sind denn so gut zu fahren !?


Selber zusammengeschweißte!


----------



## Deleted182572 (5. Februar 2011)

und wie soll ein 13enjähriger das schaffen !?


----------



## Hertener (5. Februar 2011)

Na, wenn er das nicht weiß, wie will er dann lackieren? 
Wäre es nicht klüger (und einfacher) sich einen schön gelackten Rahmen mit passender Geometrie von der Stange zu suchen?


----------



## Stirni (6. Februar 2011)

schleif deinen aktuellen rahmen doch ab und lackier ihn dann wie du lustig bist.


----------



## Deleted182572 (6. Februar 2011)

ich will ja mit bmx anfangen hab also im moment noch nicht so den ueberblick in sachen parts . eine kleine hilfestellung waer ganz nett


----------



## Daniel_D (6. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht kaufst du dir erst Mal ein brauchbares Komplettrad ehe du 1000+ Euros für ein Custom BMX ausgibst.


----------



## Hertener (8. Februar 2011)

Yo, das hat meine Frau auch gerade vorgeschlagen.


----------



## fffoxhunter (10. Februar 2011)

..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_BMX (12. Februar 2011)

Ruf bei Country Bikes an, die kommen in RAW. Vielleicht schicken sie dir, wenn du einen kaufst, einen Rahmen ohne Klarlack zu.

Andererseits, kÃ¶nntest du dir ein WTP Komplettrad fÃ¼r 700â¬ kaufen (Die we the People KomplettrÃ¤der oder wie du sie nennst "Bikes" halten schon teils bei mittelklasse Custom RÃ¤dern mit) und dann einfach nen Lack nach Wunsch draufhauen.

Allerdings solltest du bedenken, dass wenn du den Rahmen abschleifst die Garantie erlischt da du das Material verÃ¤nderst. Wenn du hingegen nur ne Lackschicht drauf lackierst ist alles ok.


----------



## RISE (12. Februar 2011)

Welche Firma verweigert denn die Garantie, wenn man Rahmen abschleift?


----------



## DJ_BMX (12. Februar 2011)

KHE offenbar wie es mir Bikestation mitteilte. 

Da man die Oberfläche verändert bzw. die Dicke verringert.. 

Sandstrahlen ist ebenfalls nicht erlaubt... :/


----------



## Dirt_Jumper29 (12. Februar 2011)

Aber man schleift doch nur den Lack ab und die Oberfläche an, und hobelt nicht den Rahmen weg . Und falls doch ist man irgendwie beschränkt oder .


----------



## Daniel_D (13. Februar 2011)

Sandstrahlen ist so ne Sache, viele Hersteller erlauben das nicht. Glasperlenstrahlen ist da etwas anderes. 

Lieber Downhillheld. Es gibt vielleicht auch in deiner Stadt günstige Möglichkeiten Rahmen zu entlacken. Beispielsweise Initiativen in denen Behinderte arbeiten etc. 

Auf Youtube gibt es außerdem Anleitungen in denen gezeigt wird, wie man ein BMX komplett zusammenbaut. Vielleicht auch wieder zerlegt.

Wenn du also ein individuelles Rad haben willst, dann kauf dir ein Komplettrad für sagen wir mal 700 Euro, bau es auseinander, entlack es auf irgendeine Art und Weise und lackier den Rahmen neu.  

Wie das alles zu machen ist, wirst du überall im Netz finden. Du brauchst einfach nur mal kurz zu suchen.


----------

